# gezdirmek



## emre aydın

"Bebeği akşam biraz gezdireyim". (Kucakta taşıyarak ya da bebek arabasıyla)

Bu cümledeki _gezdirmek_ kelimesini ingilizce nasıl söylersiniz?

Teşekkürler.


----------



## jazyk

I take the baby for a little stroll (in the stroller) in the morning, örneğin.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

emre aydın said:


> "Bebeği akşam biraz gezdireyim". (Kucakta taşıyarak ya da bebek arabasıyla)
> 
> Bu cümledeki _gezdirmek_ kelimesini ingilizce nasıl söylersiniz?
> 
> Teşekkürler.


Let me loiter the baby out at the evening. ( in arms or in the baby cart )

Cevirirdim. Yorumlara acigim.

Tesekkurler


----------



## jazyk

Loiter o şekilde kullanılmıyor: Loiter - Definition for English-Language Learners from Merriam-Webster's Learner's Dictionary Bu fiilin nesnesi yok.


----------



## jazyk

"In the evening"i önerimde yazmalıydım.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

jazyk said:


> I take the baby for a little stroll (in the stroller) in the morning, örneğin.





jazyk said:


> Loiter o şekilde kullanılmıyor: Loiter - Definition for English-Language Learners from Merriam-Webster's Learner's Dictionary Bu fiilin nesnesi yok.





jazyk said:


> "In the evening"i önerimde yazmalıydım.



Yorumlariniz icin Tesekkur Ederim.
Bildigim kadariyla kopekleri gezdirmek ' walking the dog '

Zorlasak

Go for a walk with the baby in cart

Diyebilir miyiz ?

Tesekkurler


----------



## jazyk

Evet, doğru, ama en son cümle yetişkini vurguluyor ve benim cümlem bebeğı vurguluyor, onun faydası içindir.

Ama "cart" sözcüğü kullanmayın cart - Google Search


----------



## analeeh

'Let's take the baby for a little stroll this evening.'


----------



## emre aydın

Tekrar teşekkürler cevaplar için.


----------



## sel-erd

keyif için yürümek/yürüyüşe çıkmak anlamında olan *take a walk*; *go for a walk*; *stroll* veya *go for a stroll *kelimelerinden biri kullanılabilir diye düşünüyorum.


----------

